# Technische Daten gem. DIN EN 61439-1



## djp (7 Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich auf


die Bemessungsstoßstromfestigkeit (I_PK)
die Bemessungskurzzeitstromfestigkeit (I_CW)
den bedingten Bemessungskurzschlussstrom (I_CC)
einer Schaltgerätekombination komme? Was bedeuten Sie und wie werden sie ermittelt?
Diese (und weitere) Werte müssen laut IEC 61439-1 in den technischen Unterlagen einer Schaltgerätekombination angegeben werden.


----------



## Tommi (7 Juni 2011)

Hallo, willkommen im Forum,

bein Googeln habe ich das hier gefunden.

https://www.swe.siemens.com/belux/portal/en/home/Documents/06_de_1197111.pdf

Die von Dir genannte Norm ist die VDE 0660-600. Die habe ich (hoffentlich)
in der Firma.

Soll ich da morgen mal reinschauen und nach den Begriffen suchen?

Wie die Werte ermittelt werden, weiß ich so leider nicht.

Was ist der Hintergrund Deiner Frage, stellst Du Schaltgerätekombinationen her? 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## djp (8 Juni 2011)

Hallo Tommi,
vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung.

Die 61439-1 habe ich vorliegen - jedoch komme ich mit der Beschreibung der Begriffe überhaupt nicht klar - geschweige denn mit der Bestimmung der Werte.

Es wäre nett, wenn Du da mal reinschauen könntest und mir wenn möglich die Begriffe erläutern könntest.

Meine Firma stellt Schaltschränke her. Im Rahmen der CE-Zertifizierung unter Verwendung der 61439 welche nun die 60439 ersetzt wird gefordert, diese Begriffe in der technischen Doku anzugeben. Wir lassen die Steuerugen von einer externen Stelle prüfen. Auch dort werden diese Werte gefordert.


----------



## Tommi (8 Juni 2011)

djp schrieb:


> Es wäre nett, wenn Du da mal reinschauen könntest und mir wenn möglich die Begriffe erläutern könntest.


 
Hallo,

also, ich bin da auch kein Experte, habe mich gemeldet, weil ich eine 
Möglichkeit habe, an die Norm zu kommen.

Hier noch zwei Links:

http://www.deutschesfachbuch.de/info/detail.php?isbn=3800728702&PHPSESSID=sp

http://www.weltbild.de/3/14661069-1...ekombinationen.html#Lothar+Zentgraf+Biografie

Ist zwar über die alte Norm, aber der Begriff müsste ja noch passen. 

Ich frage morgen nochmal einen Kollegen, der weiß das vielleicht, oder kennt jemanden der einen kennt...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (14 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

mein Kollege hat tatsächlich das im vorigen Beitrag genannte Buch.

Ich habe mal die Seiten, in denen Deine gesuchten Begriffe auftauchen,
eingescannt.
Ich hoffe, es hilft.
Mehr möchte ich mit Rücksicht auf das Urheberrecht nicht verschicken.

Gruß
Tommi

PS: wie gesagt das Buch bezieht sich auf die alte Norm...


----------



## djp (27 Juni 2011)

Hallo Tommi,
Danke für die Mühe.

Soweit ist mir das auch klar. Mein Problem ist bloß, dass ich keinen Bezug zur Praxis herstellen kann. Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie ich anhand der in meiner Steuerung vorhandenen Bauteile die o.g. Werte ermittle.

Ich hatte gehofft, dass bei meiner Anfrage alle Schaltschrankbauer fingerschnipsend "hier ich weiß es" rufen da diese Angaben ja in der technischen Doku enthalten sein müssen.


----------



## Tommi (27 Juni 2011)

djp schrieb:


> Hallo Tommi,
> 
> Ich hatte gehofft, dass bei meiner Anfrage alle Schaltschrankbauer fingerschnipsend "hier ich weiß es" rufen da diese Angaben ja in der technischen Doku enthalten sein müssen.


 
Hallo,

das einzige was mir noch einfällt wäre, den Buchautor zu kontaktieren, oder Siemens in Erlangen. Ich glaube, da arbeitet der oder hat da mal gearbeitet.

Gruß
Tommi


----------

